# Thinking of upgrading from my 2012 Navigation radio head



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have pretty much given up on the prospect of being able to buy and have the 2013 MyLink installed onto my Cruze. Although if it is possible let me know because that is my top choice.

However I found some alternatives. The first one is a android based device that supports AM/FM radio and I guess it has the google market app on it. The prospect of being able to use Waze and/or Copilot as my navigation software is kind of appealing because they update the maps automatically. I would also get Pandora, Amazon Prime services. It says it also supports USB, bluetooth phone and music. In addition it has a backup camera and optional DVR thing for recording some kind of dash cam while driving to a SD card.

The link is Android 4.0 OS Navigation Player For Chevrolet Cruze 2008-2012 : Aftermarket Navigation Car Stereo, Android Navigation DVD Player, Car Navigation Head Unit

The other one doesn't look as expandable as the previously mentioned system but the backup camera is show to have the lines coming out to show where the vehicle will be. Does this mean that the lines will adjust as the wheel turns and are they accurate? Other then not having access to an app store it seems like it has the same features. Chevrolet Cruze 2008-2012 Autoradio GPS Navigation Head Unit

My question is have any one here used either of these devices and if so would you recommend it? Does anyone know if the vehicle settings can still be accessed with these units like in the 2012 Navigation radio head?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

There's an older thread on this forum in great detail abouth aftermarket systems.

I ended up going with one for my 2012 Cruse and has worked great for 3 years.

I'm also able to use the steering wheel buttons for bluetooth and radio controls.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Those things look awesome! I definitely would've bought a lower trim had I known stock looking options were available for navigation and everything else. I wonder if these retain the vehicle settings...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That first 1 is sweet and has all of the required interfaces for the 44 pin iso . the 1 thing that you might want to do is update the ős to 4.2.2 for better retention of certain apps .. 

I see they are now optioning these more and more to get the consumer to pony up more $$ . 

To answer your ? about whether IT will retain the cruzens Vehichle settings capabilities IT should if IT can send and recieve a digital signal to and from the BCM !


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

brian v said:


> That first 1 is sweet and has all of the required interfaces for the 44 pin iso . the 1 thing that you might want to do is update the ős to 4.2.2 for better retention of certain apps ..
> 
> I see they are now optioning these more and more to get the consumer to pony up more $$ .
> 
> To answer your ? about whether IT will retain the cruzens Vehichle settings capabilities IT should if IT can send and recieve a digital signal to and from the BCM !


I found a video on the first one.






The documentation says that it works with the steering wheel controls.

I'm not sure though. I'm nervous about if I would like it but it sounds like it has the features I want.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pull the trigger and don't look back ..


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

the guy in the video says you lose built in bluetooth...does that mean you lose voice command as well? I really like the voice command and the name recognition is really good. You can make a call by pressing the button on the steering wheel without picking up the phone.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

There are a number of units available for our Cruzes on ebay.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

iedgar10 said:


> the guy in the video says you lose built in bluetooth...does that mean you lose voice command as well? I really like the voice command and the name recognition is really good. You can make a call by pressing the button on the steering wheel without picking up the phone.


The voice recognition is software. So yes you lose that implementation by moving to the device. However android has speech recognition too. This opens the doors to many amazing things. I have done some android programming using Eclipse with Google's SDK. Through wifi and email I could load my own APK to it. If I can find the API for the can things like the sensors, speed and stuff I could make one heck of a nice monitoring software. I'm not sure how much access to the car it has but it could become a digtal gauge cluster.

I don't think I would mind the loss of OnStar at all. Especially if I can program my car to dial 911 if the air bags deploy and it wouldn't cost me a penny each month. The more I think about the prospects the more I really want that radio head.



Camcruse said:


> There are a number of units available for our Cruzes on ebay.


You mean in the used market? So I could sell my current nav head? I'll check it out. I'll check and see what they have to buy too but right now short of something amazing being found on eBay with a money back guaranty if it turns out to be not as described I think I am going to get that first radio head.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> You mean in the used market? So I could sell my current nav head? I'll check it out. I'll check and see what they have to buy too but right now short of something amazing being found on eBay with a money back guaranty if it turns out to be not as described I think I am going to get that first radio head.


I only looked one time, but I did see a wrecked Cruze being parted out. The thing is, you'd have to know what part(s) you need to get a complete system. Because I don't think the seller knows.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I only looked one time, but I did see a wrecked Cruze being parted out. The thing is, you'd have to know what part(s) you need to get a complete system. Because I don't think the seller knows.


Oh I got you. All I need is the head unit, rear camera, dash cam and wifi module for a shop like Best Buy or maybe my Chevy dealership to install.

Whatever comes out from my stock 2012 Navigation head unit goes up for sale which more then likely includes the 2012 SD card with the maps that the navigation system uses. I just need to figure out how much that set of parts is worth in order to ask for a fair selling priced then put it up on eBay or Amazon for a little less so it will sell quicker. hopefully the new unit can be installed to use the existing usb and aux ports in my arm rest so it can still feel stock.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> Oh I got you. All I need is the head unit, rear camera, dash cam and wifi module for a shop like Best Buy or maybe my Chevy dealership to install.


Best Buy could install the modules, but I don't think they can make them work. The dealership will need to do a update just to get your car to accept the new radio's VIN. (An anti-theft measure). They may also have to update some other software in the car to make everything talk. Just don't install something that wasn't an option for your year. The dealership won't know how to program it.

So really, I think the first stop is the dealer - get a price and part list from them. Both them doing all the parts and service, and with you doing all the install and they do the flash. But be sure to get a list of components that needs to be added/changed.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Best Buy could install the modules, but I don't think they can make them work. The dealership will need to do a update just to get your car to accept the new radio's VIN. (An anti-theft measure). They may also have to update some other software in the car to make everything talk. Just don't install something that wasn't an option for your year. The dealership won't know how to program it.
> 
> So really, I think the first stop is the dealer - get a price and part list from them. Both them doing all the parts and service, and with you doing all the install and they do the flash. But be sure to get a list of components that needs to be added/changed.


It's a after market radio. There isn't any point in buying the newer MyLink radios because they say that the car can't have it. I already have the best OEM radio available for the model year.

Edit:

Or are you saying the dealership can install the 2013 MyLink radio in my 2012 Cruze and update the software to make it work?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> I already have the best OEM radio available for the model year.


Never mind :uhh:




Daisy81 said:


> Or are you saying the dealership can install the 2013 MyLink radio in my 2012 Cruze and update the software to make it work?


That would be nice, but I don't think the dealer can do that. (Add accessories that were never an option for that model.) You'd have to find a 3rd party to make it work - and I don't know if there are any at this point.

So I think you're looking at 3rd party/aftermarket stuff.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Never mind :uhh:


I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend you. I bought the car loaded. Best at the time though doesn't mean the best. Trust me it's nice but the lack of bluetooth audio and a back up camera is like a nail running down the chalkboard.



ChevyGuy said:


> That would be nice, but I don't think the dealer can do that. (Add accessories that were never an option for that model.) You'd have to find a 3rd party to make it work - and I don't know if there are any at this point.
> 
> So I think you're looking at 3rd party/aftermarket stuff.


Ok that is what I was figuring. Are you saying the aftermarket radios need to worry about having special files from the dealers setup so that they will work?

Also does this mean if I sell my radio I have now that people won't be able to use it? I guess that is kind of nice from the stance of now no one will steal it but it kind of makes it worthless once it's no longer being used.


----------

